# Understanding of Gut Microflora Holds Promise



## Kerri (Oct 1, 1999)

Understanding Of Gut Microflora Holds PromiseInflammatory Bowel Diseases06/12/2001By Elda HauschildtUnderstanding of gut microflora composition and processes will allow researchers to develop knowledge about the mechanisms that influence the gastrointestinal system.That understanding will help develop information on a number of gastrointestinal diseases, including irritable bowel disease, says Dr. C. Dunne, a researcher with the National Biotechnology Centre at the National University of Ireland in Cork.Dr. Dunne calls the gastrointestinal tract "a complex ecosystem, host to a diverse and highly evolved microbial community composed of hundreds of different microbial systems."Because of the increased incidence of a number of illnesses, the interactions between the complex microbial community and its human host are the focus of current research. IBS is just one of the illnesses involved. Others include gastrointestinal infections, inflammatory bowel disease, antibiotic-induced diarrhea, constipation, food allergies and certain cancers."Effective, multi-disciplinary research programs now complement conventional microbiology with molecular ecology techniques to provide culture-independent analysis of the gastrointestinal ecosystem," Dr. Dunne comments."As we acquire an understanding of gut microflora composition and processes such as intestinal adherence, colonization, translocation and immunomodulation, we are elucidating the mechanisms by which these can be influenced."This will not only allow researchers to define the activities and interactions of functional food-borne beneficial bacteria in the gut, but will also provide a scientific basis for developing innovative, biotechnology-based products.These will be tailored to prevent specific disease, Dr. Dunne suggests, and will promote overall human gastrointestinal health. Inflammatory Bowel Diseases, 2001; 7(2): 136-145.


----------

